# what is Best Antivirus for windows server 2008



## muthuraman (Jul 29, 2011)

hi Friends

I need Best Antivirus for windows server 2008. Kindly give me quick reply.This is urgent. Thanks in advance


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

muthuraman said:


> hi Friends
> 
> I need Best Antivirus for windows server 2008. Kindly give me quick reply.This is urgent. Thanks in advance


Everyone will have their own personal preference I have used kaspersky at:

http://www.kaspersky.com/anti-virus-windows-server-enterprise


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

I second Oogles! kaspersky is the best by far from what i have experienced!

Low on processor/memory and does the job well.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Maz_- said:


> I second Oogles! kaspersky is the best by far from what i have experienced!
> 
> Low on processor/memory and does the job well.


Thanks Maz! 

And let us know what you end up going with and if you remember post back in a couple months and tell us how its working out for you.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I use ESET


----------

